# Imperial blue BMW 5 series new car prep with optigloss



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This was the first of 2 new car preps done this week. A stunning colour to, imperial blue, suited the vehicle perfectly imo

You all know the script by now, vehicle was rinsed off initially at pressure to remove any loose debris and dirt



Then hand washed using soft long hair wash mits



Treated to iron and tar products to break down any organic and inorganic deposits




Then re washed to leave squeaky clean



Towel and air dried as safely and thoroughly as possible




First job when inside was to remove the wheels and start with the underside. The wheels were treated to a similar wash routine to the body removing any dirt and bonded material from the tyres and wheels




These were air dried mostly with a further wipe down with ipa and an mf towel




Then coated with tac systems quartz power



Leaving



Whilst the wheels were off the arches were cleaned. These weren't TOO dirty, but prevention is better than cure and all that




Accoustic carpet areas were shampooed and brushed out, and plastics scrubbed with degreaser, along with any components we could get too for a nice factory finish





Metal areas and callipers were then protected with optiguard (yes you read right lol)




Plastics with tac quartz power



Which looked more like this when we were not trying to get nice pictures



Leaving this after the tyres were coated with ads tyre coat




Once all the arches, wheels and tyres were done i used a very manly heat gun to warm the tyres through and activate the dressing a little more so we could cal it done



Time for some paint inspection. This is a single stage package, but as always a little effort is put in on the areas that stand out more







Pretty normal except for what looked like a couple of football marks here and there. Paint readings were of the type that seem more and more common these days, but were fairly consistent



Time for some machining, we split up and tried to be as efficient as possible, dealing with any anomalies as we found them








Leaving some pretty sharp popping flake



And a nice glossy over look







Time for the optigloss. VERY nice product. Easy to apply, easy to see high spots, no real need to buff but effortless when you do. Not a cheap product by any stretch, but i dare say well worth it :thumb:





Glass sealed too



Max protect on the tips



Leather protected with Dr Leather







And interior wood dealt with by way of ADS blue lotion



Engine bay wiped over with nano gloss





Leaving the small details ready for inspection by the customer







So to finish off a good few completed shots, both inside and out, and in the nice local countryside here (including some beading of the tyre dressing AND the optigloss). Please enjoy


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very nice! One tube of Optigloss was enough?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Very nice! One tube of Optigloss was enough?


Yes saul, once we had the pad primed it didn't need much at all. There was a little left when finished, but doubt we would have got wheels from it too


----------



## DubImage (Oct 5, 2014)

Very nice! Love the finish.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very nice work indeed and a nice colour too, you can see the depth of finish. :buffer:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great job.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome. Top stuff... :thumb::thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Looking fantastic!!


----------



## Tom48 (May 21, 2013)

Great work Matt. Out of interest how much does a vehicle lift like that cost ?????


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tom48 said:


> Great work Matt. Out of interest how much does a vehicle lift like that cost ?????


It was a great deal on that as its a low rise (only goes up to 600mm). Think it was £1400 delivered. Love it, don't regret it at all. When i upgrade it i will get a slightly larger one though and have it flush fit in the floor


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

stangalang said:


> It was a great deal on that as its a low rise (only goes up to 600mm). Think it was £1400 delivered. Love it, don't regret it at all. When i upgrade it i will get a slightly larger one though and have it flush fit in the floor


Do you know what make it is?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy-P said:


> Do you know what make it is?


Will have to check the receipt. I know there was cheaper available, for use in a domestic garage. You could get them less than a grand. Didn't quite seem as solid, but perfect for home use


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Excellent work as always, Matt... :thumb:

Incidentally, how are you enjoying the little Rotex? I purchased my first Festool product a few months back, and now I'm starting to eye their DA's. 

- Steampunk


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

An outstanding job and demonstration of how its done
Daz


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Pro*per job.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Agree that colour really suits the 5 and liking the colour of the leather, nice contrast IMO.

Bet that was one happy owner when they came to collect, lovely work


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Fantastic !


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi 

Must thank Matt and the Customer who come 4 hours away to let us do this detail on his car in my eyes a very complete new car detail and how it should be done every area protected with some of the best products from many vendors.

Kind Regards 

Lee


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant boys, fantastic work! Not only that, it's a properly fully loaded 5-Series too, looks like a 535d/i with the single exhaust either side, and its got LED headlights, Individual Interior, all kinds of fancy options and gadgets. That's one serious car!

Looks splendid too, couldn't have asked for a better start in life.


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

stangalang said:


> This was the first of 2 new car preps done this week. A stunning colour to, imperial blue, suited the vehicle perfectly imo


*As the owner of this car*, all I can say is that Lee & Matt are among the top professionals in this field.

_I have now had 4 cars detailed from these guys_; and all I can say is that I am a very happy repeat customer.

Great work guys, thank you...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> Excellent work as always, Matt... :thumb:
> 
> Incidentally, how are you enjoying the little Rotex? I purchased my first Festool product a few months back, and now I'm starting to eye their DA's.
> 
> - Steampunk


Hey sam great to hear from you. I trust you are good?

Rotex is excellent. I don't regret it in the slightest. The level of correction and finish i can get in one go is crazy, and its very well built indeed. It does get very hot with heavy use, so i just get on with something else lol


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Amazing job again, Guys, lovely motor and looks the business.
Matt when you talk about the acoustic carpet area, is this in the rear wheel arches and do you just use shampoo and brush to clean
thanks
Dave


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Brilliant boys, fantastic work! Not only that, it's a properly fully loaded 5-Series too, looks like a 535d/i with the single exhaust either side, and its got LED headlights, Individual Interior, all kinds of fancy options and gadgets. That's one serious car!
> 
> Looks splendid too, couldn't have asked for a better start in life.


Yes, it is the 535d, fully kitted, with Individual Leather... and you are right, its got a great start in life.

Matt & Lee - fabulous guys, great fun to work with...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

camerashy said:


> Amazing job again, Guys, lovely motor and looks the business.
> Matt when you talk about the acoustic carpet area, is this in the rear wheel arches and do you just use shampoo and brush to clean
> thanks
> Dave


Yeah dave i just shampooed them with a stiff brush and hoovered them out. Then brushed them again. Easy peasy. Either an interior shampoo, exterior shampoo or even an apc with a brush if they are horrid. These were pretty clean already, as expected


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

stangalang said:


> Hey sam great to hear from you. I trust you are good?
> 
> Rotex is excellent. I don't regret it in the slightest. The level of correction and finish i can get in one go is crazy, and its very well built indeed. It does get very hot with heavy use, so i just get on with something else lol


Yeah, I'm doing alright... Took a little break, but slowly getting back in the game.

Thank you for the feedback on the Rotex! I am definitely looking at upgrading my machine in the near future, and these are on my short list...

Great work, again, from the both of you! :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

That looks stunning


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GSPannu said:


> Yes, it is the 535d, fully kitted, with Individual Leather... and you are right, its got a great start in life.
> 
> Matt & Lee - fabulous guys, great fun to work with...


Utterly stunning car, lovely to see someone take care in choosing the colour combination and the options and not just automatically go for the 'M-Sport' trim. It certainly looks like a real executive car, exactly what a 5-Series should be.

Yes I've been lucky enough to spend some time with both Matt and Lee, and I can vouch for everything you say. Two of the true grafters in the industry who are sometimes a little too modest!


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Utterly stunning car, lovely to see someone take care in choosing the colour combination and the options and not just automatically go for the 'M-Sport' trim. It certainly looks like a real executive car, exactly what a 5-Series should be.
> 
> Yes I've been lucky enough to spend some time with both Matt and Lee, and I can vouch for everything you say. Two of the true grafters in the industry who are sometimes a little too modest!


Thank you. I do spend a lot of time choosing the options (on my 5th BMW now in last 14 years)... so quite understand most of the stuff.

I never really liked the M-Sport trim in 5 series, seemed too aggressive for a car that is not suited for the purpose.
I'd rather have it understated. I also like the cleaner de-badged look; although I have had a few 'race me' incidents at traffic lights, where someone has mistaken my car to be a de-badged 520D. Great fun... when you wipe the smile of the competition ... not that I behave like a boy racer anymore. OK. sometimes 

As for, Matt & Lee... great guys and I agree they are sometimes too modest.


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

See Matt did most of the work again Lee, you wasn't asleep in the car again was you?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jools said:


> See Matt did most of the work again Lee, you wasn't asleep in the car again was you?


"oh no you dit'nt"


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

He did


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Great write up and photos. That is true Detailing and it just goes to show that most of us (definitely including myself) on this forum can only be classed as 'enthusiastic car cleaners'. I think the term Detailer is all too frequently misused and should be reserved for only those few people who can turn out work to this incredibly high standard.


----------



## GSPannu (Jun 19, 2009)

Goodfella36 said:


> oh was the other way round never seen anyone take so long on wheels think he was getting his own back this time though wasnt that long ago had me washing a car at 3 in morning as well lol :thumb:


I have to agree; never seen someone take that long on wheels !! But boy.... are the wheels now coated the best possible way.

I think Matt has OCD on wheels and rightly so, it is the wheels that maketh a car look great.


----------



## Imperial Wax (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice work as always Matt! Cant help but think all the electrical gubbins in the wheel wells is a recipe for disaster though!!


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Wheel wells get soaked when it rains and the cars driving down the road.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

GSPannu said:


> I have to agree; never seen someone take that long on wheels !! But boy.... are the wheels now coated the best possible way.
> 
> I think Matt has OCD on wheels and rightly so, it is the wheels that maketh a car look great.


If carlsberg did wheel details….


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent job as usual Matt, very similar to one I did 2 weeks ago


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Superb work guys.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Terrific!!

As an owner of an F10 myself, may I ask what the single stage correction/enhancement consisted of?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

mirra_finish said:


> Terrific!!
> 
> As an owner of an F10 myself, may I ask what the single stage correction/enhancement consisted of?


Yeah mostly done with meguires m101 and varying pads. Good level of correction but you sustain the crystal finish


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

mirra_finish said:


> Terrific!!
> 
> As an owner of an F10 myself, may I ask what the single stage correction/enhancement consisted of?


For new car protection a single stage polish should be done as no new car comes perfect and some far from it on this one was mix of 101 and 205 to make sure no holograms were left we did go the extra mile bringing the 101 out as with two of us gave us a little more time.

With paint getting thinner on cars even BMW's to give the best start to your car is a must in my eyes as they can only be polished so many times.

The owner of this car knows his stuff and wanted every area protecting.

so

Full wash and decontamination
Full machine polish
Wheels off cleaned and protected with tac systems
Hubs and Calipers cleaned and protected as these tend to rust quite quickly with Opti-guard
Suspension cleaned of and coated and any accessible bits under arches also coated.
Arches cleaned and Tac coating applied to help fade and easier cleaning.
Paint panel wiped and plastics then all coated with Opti-Gloss including lights.
Leather protect with Dr leather and all mats with fabric protection product.
Wooden trim with ads product to add some gloss/protection.
Exhaust cleaned and protected with Max protect V3 
All Glass is thoroughly cleaned and coated with Max protect pro glass sealant in this case.
Engine wiped down and dressed

I am not a fan of wax used for new car protections do it properly from the start teach the owner the right way to care for the vehicle afterwards and as I have found they will always come back to you.

I do take a lot of pride on new car protections after doing many many of them over the years and having a lot of experience with many coatings on the market as different owners do have there preferred brands I find something about new car protections very satisfying knowing your are giving the customer the car how it should come from the dealer and leaving them with the best protection currently on the market.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

So enjoyed reading this thread and watching two of the masters (and nice helpful guys). Great finish there but it's what I expected from you both.:thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As expected, great work. Enjoyed reading this thread.

Could the ADS blue lotion be used under something like the Optigloss?


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice!! Lovely car too, engine colour and interior are all spot on!


----------

